# horse thread



## kel (Dec 2, 2008)

any other horsey people in here, my herpin thread got a bit side tracked about horses so any other horse owners post some piccies here


heres my baby breeze, friends think i should change her name to boots because of the big cowboy boot on her bum, shes 15.hh 6yo


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

Couldn't resist kel! Once again very beautiful! Breeze is a pretty name


----------



## kel (Dec 2, 2008)

heres my kids having a ride


----------



## kel (Dec 2, 2008)

do you have horses BL ?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish! Nah I'm a suburbs kid who wishes she was a country kid. I do love riding tho! I'd love to own my own horse but agistment is quite expensive.


----------



## mis_gmh (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive had horses all my life but sadly had to sell them not long ago due to drought. 
2 standardbreds
1 appy X Q horse 
1 welsh cob
1 arab X Q horse
1 mini

I miss them sooo much.....


----------



## driftr (Dec 3, 2008)

this is our first horse..
My Fiance grew up with them but hasnt had her own..
he is on the market as she is currently riding a littler (14h) arab mare

this is our 16hh thoroughbred (he's on the market)






Kel,
i sent the pics of your horse to my better half and now she is in love with her hahaha
what have i done?!?!? help!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Dec 3, 2008)

Kel, have you got a better pic of your stirrup setup for the kids?? I'd love something like that for our littlies. They have their own kid's saddle, but it won't fit on our big horses, and I really like the look of your gear.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi All you horsey people ...........YES I have 6 horses , I just keep collecting , sell one to downsize & gain another lol . Just sold the wee shetland & need to sell the Stock horse X clydie 'Rob' , he turned out tooooo big for me 
We do a lot of trail riding & I break them in myself , with a long time on the ground work before under saddle 
Anyhow here are a couple of pics of my clan.
Genie & Sherrie are my daughters horses (Genie a sporter & Sherrie a jumper)
Joe is my main riding horse & Rob , well he turned out too big haha
Olly our wee shetland I just sold. 
Chloe is my newest addition - 4yr old roan pinto.

I also have a stimmie python , 2 dogs & a burmese cat.

Cheers Jackie


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

heres a link to the stirrups, i bought mine from ebay usa they are great highly recommend them http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-Child-Sl...ryZ47301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i love these stirrups because you dont have to change saddle for the kids to have a ride, just slip them on and off they go

love your pinto dunmovin, im a sucker for chrome (lots of white for the non horsey people)


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

driftr he looks a nice big boy but hes to big for me id never get on lol, as for help sorry once you get the paint bug thats it theres no going back


----------



## malika (Dec 3, 2008)

I really want to get horse again. However I refuse to get my ow GG's until I have my own place and I can care for them properly. I hated having to leave my GG on someone elses property, and not being able to get up in the morning and see my beloved boy. That and not being able to do things like set up the fencing your own way, and run the property the way you like which would be safer for the horses. 

I really want to get some Arabs and do the endurance riding. However I would also like to get a QH and a Frisian. So one day when I have several acres I may be able to do such a thing! In the mean time I will just have to wait.


----------



## Boney (Dec 3, 2008)

dont have a horse anymore did have 2 arabs back in the mustering days . but the reason for this post is ive always loved the look of the paint horses .reminds me of the old cowboy and indian movies . so yeh your horse is a beauty ..............


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 3, 2008)

Not my horse but my sisters.
She has called him Teddy...


----------



## driftr (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes he is a big boy, and my fiance is only 5ft2 haha. hence why we are selling him.


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 3, 2008)

This is the old ex harness racing horse my father in law had that is my closest thing to having my own horse atm. Apparently he was quite a goer in his day....
Now don't get jealous all you horsey people, we can't all have an old paddock-horse-that-can't-be-ridden-faster-than-a-walk now can we. He is all mine 
And everyone out there with a paint horse, stop putting your pics up, I can't handle it anymore :cry: it's just teasing and that's mean


----------



## driftr (Dec 3, 2008)

a friend riding him last weekend at the beach..
first time in the water haha was a bit freaked out


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

i would love to ride at the beach, its just a bit far from here, id say 6-7 hours drive so have to make do with the river for now, i used to live at belmont 4 years ago but didnt have a horse there

thats a great pic 

oh now i want to go to the beach thats the one thing i miss out here , my grandparents still live there so we go for a visit now and then but never take the horse


----------



## driftr (Dec 3, 2008)

it was nice, the water was crystal clear... but then the rangers came and told us to leave 

there is one with him up to his neck and he wasnt impressed haha

where abouts are you?
belmont is nice, i kayak there sometimes


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

im in gunnedah now, was in george street belmont behind the highway vets, nice and close to the beach


----------



## Rocket (Dec 3, 2008)

A crappy photo of my palamino space filler. Nothing spectacular about her, she doesn't do shows or any tricks, just lives a peaceful life stuffing her face.


----------



## ClareB (Dec 3, 2008)

kel said:


> im in gunnedah now, was in george street belmont behind the highway vets, nice and close to the beach


 
Small world, we actually used to live in Narrabri, my husband grew up there. My family has always been into horses and my dad is a horse dealer. I have limited myself to 2 pics, they are my favorites.

The first is of my niece, my brother in law and Dad and the second one is of my daughter.
Hope you like.


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love everyones pics. I've always been into horses, i rode a little bit when i was young but havent had much to do with them in my adult life other than the fact my ex girlfriends dad owns race horses.

I'm hoping i can get a nice property in Terry Hills one day so i can get one for myself.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 3, 2008)

ryno2085 said:


> I love everyones pics. I've always been into horses, i rode a little bit when i was young but havent had much to do with them in my adult life other than the fact my ex girlfriends dad owns race horses.
> 
> I'm hoping i can get a nice property in Terry Hills one day so i can get one for myself.




Terry Hills is lovely. My friend owns a stud out there. Might pay her a visit during the hols and see her little foalies


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Terry Hills is lovely. My friend owns a stud out there. Might pay her a visit during the hols and see her little foalies



Yeah a friend of mine owns 5 acres there (well her dad does) and they do nothing with the land lol. It kills me.

I love beardies too by the way, i'm hoping to get a couple next year.


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

nice horses clareb do you guys campdraft, id love a black again one day


----------



## ClareB (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes my family are campdrafters, I don't ride much anymore, 2 small children will do that to you. Great thread by the way.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Dec 3, 2008)

kel said:


> heres a link to the stirrups, i bought mine from ebay usa they are great highly recommend them http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-Child-Sl...ryZ47301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i love these stirrups because you dont have to change saddle for the kids to have a ride, just slip them on and off they go


 
thanks mate


----------



## kakariki (Dec 3, 2008)

Kel, what can I say! Breeze is an absolute knock out! I had a Quarter Horse mare that I wanted to breed to a paint. Unfortunately I had to sell her when my marriage broke up. It was her or my old boy Ben & I just couldn't part with him for anything. I bought him when he was 2yo & he was put down 3 years ago, aged 24 years. He took a part of me with him when he died.:cry:


----------



## kel (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks kakariki , i plan to have her till the day she dies too, he looks like he was a nice old boy, always sad when one dies, thats why i like mares you can breed them and keep a little peice of them with you when they go


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 3, 2008)

I have (ATM lol)
My pony Crumpet, a 13.3hh palouse pony X cob, she is 13 yo and she is an awesome jumper, I compete grade 4 PCAV on her.
Mums other horse Nakita, a 15.3hh Quarter horse, 16 yo and is a dressage schoolmaster that I compete grade 3 training PCAV dressage on (she's a bit arthritic so I don't jump on her)
Bazooka, our 22yo 17.1hh standardbred, he's retired now but.

Waiting for the bloody computer to stop chucking a spaz..........
Grrrr still waiting...
Well only 2 worked


----------



## harmac (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, I really suprised at how many horsey people there are who are into reptiles too.... 

My family own an Arabian stud on the Sunshine Coast that I help manage and we have 30 or so horses at the moment, with 4 foals due this month. We have two stallions and about 6 or so brood mares who we breed each year. I don't acutally own a horse anymore as mine sadly passed away from old age many years ago now. He was my best friend growing up and after he died I just didn't have the desire to ride any more; also I had kids so time just didn't allow it. It's funny, I'm around horses everyday but I just don't want to ride....bizzare I know! Kristy


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Kel,
Glad to see things are going well for you out there.

I now have 3 fur kids.

Tish






Sin





And Floyd, Sins younger brother (who Im about to start breaking) but I dont have any pics of, but looks exactly the same as Sin (down to the little star on their faces)

Cheers


----------



## kel (Dec 6, 2008)

gday dragoness havent been on cyberhorse lately, good to see your horses are going great i still love sin she is gorgeous would love to see her brother, i dont miss the hunter valley at all i love it up here we have just bought a house here so are staying now, tish looks good in that pic she is like my mare, good to talk to you again keep in touch, do you have a facebook? pm me if you do i'll add you cheers kel


----------



## sweetangel (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont have a horse any more. but i take heaps of photos of horses.

some examples are on my website  

check it out http://www.apcphotography.com/APC_Photography/Gallery/Pages/Animals.html#0

www.apcphotography.com



i do horse portraits if anyone is interested or any pets!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice to see a few horse people in here .......keep up with the posting of pics !!!!!


----------



## the.badger (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a greyhound, he's about the size of a horse. Does that count?


----------

